# Who handles parts for Greyhound engines?



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I need a carb


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I figure google, yahoo, bing or a bunch of other search engines may have the answer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

The Greyhound engine sold at Harbor freight,was made by a company called Lifan, who also makes the new engines from Harbor Freight, the "Predator" engine. The Greyhound was an identical copy of a Honda engine. You can use a Honda carburetor, or order one from the Lifan company. It stands to reason that a carburetor from their new line of Predator engines would also work, since it was only changed slightly to avoid lawsuits from Honda. Only the block was changed. The Predator engine is the one now being sold at harbor Freight, so you could get a carburetor from them. 
Here is a link to order direct from Lifan. http://www.lifanenginepartswholesale.com/

On the other hand, if you're building a tour bus, never mind.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Tour busses get their parts from detroit....:banana:


----------



## Johnny Dolittle (Nov 25, 2007)

Bill what is the HP of your engine
I have some new clone Honda (Chonda) carbs here.... will sell reasonable PM me

Chonda = Chinese copied Honda ..... but they wear out sooner :flame:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Its a 6.5. It HAS to be a float type carb. Get with me as to price. Thanks.


----------



## bikehealer1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Lifan makes a pretty decent product, very comparable to a Japanese product. I see a lot of them at work.


----------

